
Fluent: An innovative new interface for Gmail (from ex-Google Wave developers) - cpeterso
https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9227899/Fluent_review_An_innovative_new_interface_for_Gmail
======
mikexstudios
Actual link: <http://fluent.io/>

